

Challenges When Implementing Microservices and Why Programming Style Matters - BenLinders
http://www.infoq.com/news/2015/07/microservices-programming-style?utm_source=infoq&utm_medium=popular_widget&utm_campaign=popular_content_list&utm_content=article#.VZpsG76iT_I.hackernews
InfoQ interviewed Fred George about how make microservices as small as possible, challenges when implementing microservices and how to deal with them, why programming style matters, and what developers can do to develop their code writing skills.
======
BenLinders
InfoQ interviewed Fred George about how make microservices as small as
possible, challenges when implementing microservices and how to deal with
them, why programming style matters, and what developers can do to develop
their code writing skills.

